# il est possible/probable que + mode



## Lori11

Selon les manuels de francais, "Il est possible que" doit etre suivi du subjonctif. Est-ce que c'est le cas meme si la possibite est tres forte? Est-ce que je pourrais dire "Il est possible que Marie viendra" au cas ou il y aurait plus de chance de Marie venir que de Marie ne pas venir?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également les discussions suivantes sur le forum français-anglais :
FR: il est probable que + mode
FR: il est possible que + mode


----------



## Lezert

Il n'est pas possible de dire "il est possible que Marie viendra", il faut dire "que Marie vienne".
Par contre ont peut dire "il est possible que Marie soit venue" ( peut-être est elle venue?)


----------



## nmuscatine

Si la possibilite est tres fort, vous pouvez dire "Il est probable que..." au lieu de "Il est possible que...". Si je ne me trompe pas, "Il est probable que..." n'est pas suivi par il subjonctif.  

"Il est probable qu'elle viendra."


----------



## LV4-26

Il semble que le choix de l'indicatif ou du subjonctif soit imposé par la forme verbale qui précéde
Il est possible ---> subjonctif
Il est probable ---> indicatif


----------



## SophieD

S'il y a une forte probabilité pour que Maria vienne, on peut dire :
Il est fort probable que Maria viendra. Il est quasiment certain que Maria viendra.
Mais après "il est possible que", il faut toujours employer le subjonctif.


----------



## vina

J`ai lu dans mon livre: il est probable que tout *ira* bien.
Comment ça? je sais que la possibilité est suivie d`un subjonctif. C`est à dire qu`on doit dire : Il est probable que tout aille bien . N`est ce pas?


----------



## LV4-26

Dans _il est probable_, il y a un peu moins d'incertitude que dans _il est possible_. C'est sans doute pourquoi il est suivi de l'indicatif.


----------



## jet_leader1

Dans le Journal de France 2 ce soir, la reporteur a utilisé le subjunctif après l'expression « il est probable que ».

Pourtant, en école, notre livre dit qu'il faut utiliser l'indicatif après cette expression.

Donc, est-ce qu'on utilise le subjunctif ou l'indicatif?

Merci beaucoup en avance.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut jet_leader1,

En toute logique, puisque c'est plus vrai que faux (c'est « probable »), on devrait mettre l'indicatif et non le subjonctif. Dans la négative, c'est le contraire.


----------



## josepbadalona

Bonjour, 
Il a sans doute confondu "il est probable" (+ind) avec "il est possible"(+subj)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Ne pensez-vous pas que c'est une question de temps du verbe, plutôt ?
Ce serait bien que jet_leader1 nous donne la suite de la phrase pour savoir?

Au présent, par exemple, s'il s'agit d'une conjecture, on utilise le subjonctif, alors qu'au futur on utlise l'indicatif (et pas le conditionnel ).

Exemples : il est probable qu'il s'agisse d'un suicide (et non d'un meurtre)
mais : il est probable qu'on ira au bord de la mer l'été prochain.


----------



## Anne345

Après les formes impersonnelles exprimant l'idée de certitude, de vraisemblance ou de résultat, telles que: (...) il est probable (...) on met, dans la subordonnée introduite pas que, l'*indicatif *lorsque ces formes impersonnelles sont employées affirmativement ou, plus généralement, quand on considère le fait dans sa réalité; le *conditionnel* quand il s'agit d'un fait éventuel, hypothétique; et le *subjonctif *si le fait est simplement envisagé dans la pensée (c'est souvent le cas quand ces formes sont employées dans des propositions négatives, interrogatives ou conditionnelles).
indicatif
_Il est probable qu'il VIENDRA.
conditionnel_
Il est probable qu'une autre méthode PERMETTRAIT de réussir.
_subjonctif_
Est-il probable qu'il VIENNE ? 

N.B.
- Après certaines de ces formes impersonnelles (surtout après il est probable..) prises affirmativement, on trouve le subjonctif, qui donne alors qu jugement exprimé la couleur d'une certaine appréciation.
_Il est probable qu'il VIENNE._
- Même quand ces formes sont employées dans des propositions négatives, interrogatives ou conditionnelles, l'indicatif est possible dans la subordonnée.

(d'après Grevisse)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, mais on voit bien que la notion de « probabilité » est toute relative et plutôt floue pour les Français ... On entend carrément « il est plus que probable qu'il vienne » (subjonctif).
Plus que probable ? C'est quoi ? Certain alors ? Pourquoi donc ce subjonctif ?
(De là à dire que le français n'est pas logique...  Mais c'est aussi pour ça qu'on l'aime !  )


----------



## Anne345

Plus que probable, c'est pour moi presque certain, mais pas complètement, comme le résultat des élections demain. 
Vous appelez cela du flou, un manque de logique. Je considère que c'est le contraire, que c'est vouloir mieux mesurer quelque chose qu'il est difficile d'exprimer par le langage. Ou alors il faudrait supprimer la majorité des adverbes : _à peine d'eau, un peu d'eau, de l'eau, assez d'eau, beaucoup d'eau, énormément d'eau a débordé de ma baignoire_ et  porter sur soi tous les appareils de mesure possibles !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je me mettais à la place d'un étranger qui aurait du mal à comprendre.
J'aime le flou. 
Il est plus que probable (la probabilité tendant vers 1, donc vers la certitude) qu'ils aient maintenant compris...


----------



## geostan

Si on veut suivre la règle, les grammairiens sont à peu près unanimes sur ce point:

Il est probable que est suivi de l'indicatif, tandis que il n'est pas probable, il est peu probable, est-il probable sont suivis du subjonctif.

On constate toutefois que l'emploi du subjonctif se rencontre assez souvent dans la littérature moderne. Il n'est pas rare de lire "Il est probable que Jacques ne puisse pas... (ou n'importe quel autre verbe).

Il est intéressant de noter que l'espagnol emploie le subjonctif après tous les emplois impersonnels de "probable."

Cheers!


----------



## clovis_reims

Salut!
J'aimerais savoir si avec l'expression "_Il est probab_le" et _Il est possible_ on peut utiliser indistinct *indicatif et/ou subjonctif.*
Merci et bonne soirée.
clovis_reims


----------



## tilt

Bonjour, bienvenue sur les forums WR.
Il est probable que subjonctif convienne, mais il est possible que l'indicatif ne va pas.


----------



## Jean Emile

Bonjour,

Le plus souvent il faut le subjonctif. L'indicatif est rare avec "possible". Il marque alors la certitude ("possible" n'a alors plus tout à fait le sens de possible...) :
"Est-il possible que vous serez toujours aussi naïf ?"

voici des extraits de ce que dit le TLFi


> *α)* _Il est possible que_ + subj. _Le possible c'est ce que_ permet _l'ordre des choses; il est possible que je prenne le train demain, parce qu'il y a un train ce jour-là_ (Ricoeur, _Philos. volonté,_ 1949, p.52). ♦ [À la forme nég.] _Hélène Clément dédie à Vial son aspect le plus proche de la vérité: le sérieux visage d'une fille qui ne demanderait qu'à être simple. Il n'est pas possible que Vial ne l'ait pas remarqué_ (Colette, _Naiss. jour,_ 1928, p.28).



J'oubliais  de dire que pour probable on peut avoir les deux :

cf toujours le TLFi :


> *b)* _Il est probable que_ + ind. ou cond. Synon. _il est prévisible que._ […]_ Il est très probable que j'en mourrai_ (Staël, _Lettres L. de Narbonne_, 1792, p.51). _Il était probable que je pourrais trouver à boire ici _[…] (Proust, _Temps retr._, 1922, p.811). […]_ il est probable que je me rendrai à Genève pour m'engager définitivement_ (Romains, _Hommes bonne vol._, 1939, p.247). […]
> *c)* _Il n'est pas probable que, il est peu probable que_ + subj.; _est-il probable que_ + subj.  _Est-il probable qu'il vienne?_ _Il n'est pas probable qu'un esprit aussi philosophique crût réellement formuler ainsi l'état normal définitivement propre aux sociétés modernes_ (Comte, _Philos. posit._, t.5, 1839-42, p.580). _Il est peu probable, vous savez, que le capitaine et Mademoiselle Clarisse aillent jusqu'au fond du Mexique _[…].


----------



## tilt

L'indicatif peut effectivement s'utiliser si le verbe est au futur, temps qui n'existe pas au subjonctif, mais la construction sonne malgré tout assez mal pour moi.

Il me semble que les francophones (en France du moins) lui préfèrent nettement le subjonctif présent, les deux formes étant synonymes alors :
_il est possible/probable que j'en mourrai <=> il est possible/probable que j'en meure_


----------



## geostan

En principe, la probabilité exige l'indicatif et la possibilité, le subjonctif. Mais, les exemples de _Il est probable_ _que_ avec le subjonctif ne sont pas rares.

Par contre, _il n'est pas probable que_ et _est-il probable que_ sont suivis du subjonctif


----------



## Ploupinet

geostan said:


> En principe, la probabilité exige l'indicatif et la possibilité, le subjonctif.


Il est probable qu'une telle phrase est très choquante pour les natifs francophones en tout cas...


----------



## Sarah Tissot

Est-ce que « il est probable que… » est suivi de l’indicatif ou du subjonctif ? « il est probable qu’il est en France » ou « il est probable qu’il soit en France » ?


----------



## Mauricet

Les exemples du Petit Robert sont tous à l'indicatif pour "il est probable que". Evidemment on a le subjonctif après "il est peu probable" : "qu'il *soit* en France".


----------



## tilt

Les deux sont possible, à mon avis. Tout dépend de l'intention du locuteur. Le subjonctif exprimera une probabilité un peu plus faible que l'indicatif.
_Il est probable qu'il soit en France (j'en doute, cependant)
Il est probable qu'il est en France (j'en suis quasiment sûr)_


----------



## pikabu

il est probable + indicatif 
il est possible + subjonctif


----------



## Me-K

geostan said:


> On constate toutefois que l'emploi du subjonctif se rencontre assez souvent dans la littérature moderne. Il n'est pas rare de lire "Il est probable que Jacques ne puisse pas... (ou n'importe quel autre verbe).



L'exemple ne me semble pas heureux, jouant à la fois sur _probable _et _pouvoir_, illustrant toute la confusion autour de la question posée.

Je vois bien, tout au long de ces fils consacrés à "il est probable + mode", que beaucoup d'intervenants - et même des dictionnaires - ne conçoivent pas clairement le sens exact des différents cas étudiés ou cités. 

Car tout dépend de ce qu'on veut dire exactement.


----------



## cabbagetyf

aider said:


> c) ce n'est pas du tout le subjonctif qui exprime l'incertitude, mais le "il est possible" !!!   On peut même — en tirant un peu, mais aujourd'hui ça passe —  construire avec le futur : "Il est possible que je serai en  retard".



Merci aider !

Mais on peut même dire il est possible que + futur? Il me semble très bizarre en tout cas... puisque les profs de français répètent tout le temps il est possible que plus subjonctif? En plus, comme vous dites, ce n'est pas du tout le subjonctif qui exprime l'incertitude, mais le "il est possible" !!!  pourquoi le futur simple est-il accepté lorsqu'il y a_ il est possible que_?


----------



## aider

Parce qu'on parle ainsi.

La véritable raison est la suivante : lorsque quelqu'un dit : "Il est possible que j'arriverai en retard", il ne traduit en réalité pas une incertitude (amusant, hein !).

Il est presque certain d'être en retard, et ne fait que prévenir — sans avouer qu'il a mal calculé son temps et fera attendre les autres.

C'est typique de notre époque où l'on peut tout se permettre à condition "de ne pas faire exprès" !


----------



## cabbagetyf

c'est difficile    J'ai quand même l'impression que l'on utilise le subjonctif plus souvent que l'indicatif après _il est possible que_, peut-être j'ai encore tort?
Faut que je fasse attention et essaie de capter le subjonctif utilisé par mes amis après_ il est possible que_


----------



## Roméo31

Tu n'as pas tort.

Et même J. Cellard, dont une des spécialités est l'emploi su subjonctif, écrit : "L'idée de la POSSIBILITE qu'un événement se produise, ou ne se produise pas, *entraîne toujours le subjonctif*."

L'éminent grammairien qu'était le Pr J. Hanse confirme que "_Il est possible que" _*est suivi du subjonctif*_._ Il précise que la langue classique employait l'indicatif (surtout le futur) ou le conditionnel ; *ils ne sont pas à conseiller, ni après il est possible ni après est-il possible que interrogatif."*


----------



## aider

Il faudra un jour que ce forum fasse un choix : soit nous évoquons le parler, la langue, le français académique, tel que préconisé dans les années 60, soit nous nous intéressons au parler actuel — certes mâtiné d'anglais, de mondialisation et de XXIème siècle —, soit encore nous étudions les deux, surtout mis en correspondance (ce qui est finalement le plus intéressant).

Car ne vous y trompez pas, Messieurs, la langue qui figurera dans les manuels du XXIIème siècle — une époque que j'espère que mon petit-fils né en 2008 connaîtra ! — sera radicalement dfférente de ce que nous avons connu lors de notre éducation dans les années 50 et 60 !

"Il est possible que je n'arriverai qu'avec quelques minutes de retard" apparaîtra alors comme un parangon de classissisme comparé au langage des textos, "tweets" et autre "What's App" qui composent DEJA notre présent.

Prenez garde d'enfermer la langue française dans le carcan des anciens Maîtres !


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Tout à fait d'accord pour prendre en compte les évolutions de la langue ( mais il est plus difficile de les anticiper ) ainsi que la manière dont elle est parlée aujourd'hui même , mais il faut alors se fonder sur des données prouvant que dans l'expression qui nous intéresse le futur aujourd'hui tend à concurrencer le subjontif.
 Ce n'est de toute façon certainement pas le cas  à l'écrit .  Alors quand quelqu'un apprend le français, est-il approprié de lui dire que _il est possible_ peut être suivi du sujonctif ou du futur ?


----------



## aider

J'ai émis toutes les réserves d'usage : celui qui ne veut pas lire mes avertissements est lui-même coupable :

_ c) ce n'est pas du tout le subjonctif qui exprime l'incertitude, mais le "il est possible" !!!   On peut même — en tirant un peu, mais aujourd'hui ça passe —  construire avec le futur : "Il est possible que je serai en retard".                 _

J'ai, de même, donné l'interprétation sociologique de cette évolution de la langue, à savoir la déresponsabilisation de l'excuse formelle.

*Autres exemples :*

Il est possible que dans trois siècles il y aura davantage de robots (une évidence).

Il est possible que Maria n'aura son premier enfant qu'à 40 ans, puisqu'elle l'a souvent affirmé (une affirmation).

Il est possible que je ne m'y retrouverai plus du tout lorsque j'aurai fini d'étudier tous ces dossiers : c'est si compliqué !

Il est possible que le ministre ne sera nommé qu'après avoir été blanchi des accusations qui pèsent sur lui.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il y a bien sûr des évolutions en cours, mais celles que je connais tendent toutes à employer au contraire le subjonctif là où l'indicatif est jusqu'à présent recommandé ou requis. 
Je ne vois qu'un seul cas où je pourra_i_s dire qu'_il est possible que je serai en retard :_ si j'envisage que mon retard est déjà certain et que moi je l'ignore encore.


----------



## Maître Capello

Spontanément, je ne crois pas que j'emploierais autre chose que le subjonctif après _il est possible que_.


----------



## Roméo31

* 1*. Le français dit "académique" n'est pas nécessairement différent- tant s'en faut - du français tel que les ouvrages grammaticaux et dictionnairiques récents, voire très récents, l'enseignent! Ainsi, à propos du mode à employer avec "il est possible", _Le dictionnaire__ Bescherelle __des difficultés_ de *2011* fait la même recommandation que les grammairiens que j'ai cités, dont lesouvrages concernés sont plus anciens. La 15e édition, de *2011* également, du _Bon usage _va dansle même sens.

NgramViewer ne connaît même pas, par ex., "il est possible que je serai" (j'ai limité, par la force des choses, la recherche à 5 mots, mais je pense que cela n'affecte pas le résultat):

https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...=&direct_url=t1;,est possible que je sois;,c0

*2. *De façon générale, le fait que certains s'écartent de la règle ne doit pas nous autoriser à les imiter et à transgresser celle-ci. Il est, comme l'écrit JFT, difficile d'anticiper les évolutions de la langue (par ex., certains néologismes dont on avait cru qu'ils n'entreraient jamais dans l'usage connaissent un grand succès).
*
3. *De toute façon, en présence de deux usages, il convient deretenir naturellement celui qui nous fait courir le moins de risquesde prêter le flanc à la critique !

Le principe, ou l'usage dominant,  doit être enseigné en ajoutant que celui-ci- n'est pas toujours suivi, mais qu'aussi longtemps que la fréquence de l'usage (singulièrement du bon usage) ne justifiera pas l'abandon de la règle initiale, *il faut la respecter, et que si l'on ne le fait pas, c'est à ses risques et périls.*


----------



## aider

Vous trouverez sous cette URL un exemple de discussion relative au parler des ados :https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110305160430AA1vBTD

Si vous entrez "Il est possible que + futur" dans Google vous en trouverez d'autres.  

Cette discussion montre d'ailleurs que la construction litigieuse est aussi un anglicisme... et vous savez qui, du français ou de l'anglais, gagne à terme !

Faites vous-même l'expérience avec un ado de votre entourage : dites-lui gentiment : "Il est possible que, demain, je rentrerai plus tard" et regardez sa réaction (s'il en a une...).

Les ados cherchent souvent la facilité : dans ce cas précis, le futur est plus logique que le subjonctif.


----------



## Roméo31

@ader,  Je ne sais que trop que certains jeunes font suivre "il est possible" du futur de l'indicatif...


----------



## aider

Il s'est d'ailleurs tenu, sur ce forum, une discussion archivée autour du thème "il est possible que ..." et dans laquelle on a évoqué un temps que je ne connaissais même pas : le FUTUR PROCHE DU SUBJONCTIF (ouf!), avec une citation : 

-- _Mais, penses-tu réellement que j'AILLE mourir ?_ (JAMMES, _Antigyde_, p. 209 dans Grevisse, _Le bon usage_, 14e édition, p. 1042.)                 

Il y a également une citation d'un vers de V. Hugo :_ Oh ! mon Dieu ! pourvu qu'il n'aille rien arriver !

_Alors voici la solution du problème, qui mettra tout le monde d'accord : comme V. Hugo, utilisons le futur proche du subjonctif !

Dans le cas qui nous occupe, cela donnerait : "Il est possible que, demain, je n'aille pas rentrer à l'heure". 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=238250&page=3


----------



## Logospreference-1

Aider, essayez de remplacer le futur de l'indicatif par le futur proche du subjonctif  dans les quatre exemples que vous proposiez dans votre message #27, et  vous verrez comme moi qu'on n'y arrive pas. 
Tout au contraire dans ces quatre exemples on  peut déduire que soit il s'agit de la certitude d'au moins une autre  personne, soit il s'agit d'une certitude dans l'issue d'un processus  mécanique, certitude mécanique envisagée, mais sans plus, par celui qui parle. Après _il est possible que _le  subjonctif est donc à ce point nécessaire que le seul cas permettant  d'y échapper annonce dans la partie qui suit « il est possible que » non pas une incertitude, mais une certitude  extérieure à celui qui parle, cqfd.

Je complète avec un exemple le plus clair possible qui permet peut-être d'expliquer l'ancien usage classique de _il est possible que + indicatif_ (message #24 de Roméo31 à propos du Pr. J. Hanse) :
Pierre est certain que Jacques sera là demain, Jean n'en est pas certain :
(1) - Soit Jean accepte le fait de la certitude de Pierre sans se prononcer lui-même au-delà, et il dit :_ Il est possible que Jacques sera là demain, tu as peut-être raison, tu as peut-être en main des éléments que j'ignore, mais moi je n'en sais encore rien.
_(2) _- _Soit Jean donne simplement son propre avis, qui est d'accepter seulement l'éventualité de la présence de Jacques demain, et il dit :_ Il est possible que Jacques soit là demain, mais il est tout aussi bien possible qu'il ne soit pas là.
_En (2) Jean peut donner l'impression de ne pas prendre Pierre au sérieux ; il me paraît donc envisageable qu'à l'époque classique on ait pris l'habitude de ne pas risquer ce genre de mise en doute de la parole d'autrui. De nos jours je n'exclurais pas que chez les ados en particulier on tende à se fier à la certitude des aînés ; ce serait tout au moins compréhensible et assez légitime.


----------



## aider

Maître Capello avait ajouté un message qui était intéressant, mais qui a disparu (ce que je regrette...) et où il disait en gros, à propos du "Il est possible que je serai en retard" : "Le seul cas où 'il est possible + futur' serait acceptable est si moi je doute d'un événement futur que je tiendrais par ailleurs pour certain, choses contradictoires."

Tout le problème est que notre monde est en train de basculer vers ce grand désordre...

Vous prenez l'avion de Genève qui décolle à 8h40 et atterrit à 9h50.

Vous dites donc aux personnes qui vous attendent à Genève : "Mon avion atterrit à 9h50", MAIS vous savez pertinemment que 90% des vols arrivent en retard (c'est vraiment devenu chronique, personne ne me contredira).

Vous présentez donc comme une possibilité (il est possible que j'arrive [subjonctif] à 9h50) ce qui est une impossibilité statistique (mon avion atterrira [futur] à l'heure) impliquant une quasi certitude de retard !

Le tout donnant le résultat litigieux : "Il est possible que je serai en retard".

Je ne cherche donc nullement à induire en erreur des non-natifs ou à anticiper les évolutions de la langue, mais à mettre au jour les mécanismes de l'évolution de la langue.

Dans ce cas précis ("Il est possible que je serai en retard"), vous avez un cocktail particulièrement explosif d'anglicisme, de logique apparente, de fausse politesse et d'entropie du système de transport aérien.


----------



## Roméo31

** Pour le mode à utiliser avec "il est possible", *j'ai déjà indiqué, dans le message n° 30, ce qu'en pensent plusieurs grammairiens contemporains figurant parmi ceux qui sont considérés comme les meilleurs (J. Hanse, M. Grevisse/A. Goosse,  J. Cellard, Cl. Kannas). *Ils préconisent tous le subjonctif* ; cela dit, il est loisible à ceux qui souhaitent employer le futur de s'exposer à la critique...

** Pour le mode à utiliser après "il est probable",* le même J. Cellard (_Le subjonctif,_ Duculot, p. 49) *précise que le passage de l'indicatif au subjonctif se fait entre assez probable et peu probable*. _Il est très probable qu'il viendra _(= quasi-certitude)._ Il est assez probable que M. N... nous répondra dans les jours qu'ils viennent _(on peut estimer que la probabilité est encore relativement élevée). _ Il est peu probable que M. N... nous réponde dans les jours qui viennent _(= la probabilité est faible).

Pour ma part, cette "règle" me convient ; c'est celle que j'enseigne à la fac, d'autant que *J. Hanse va dans le même sens *(cf. son dictionnaire des difficultés, p. 721).

** S'agissant enfin de "il est improbable", il doit entraîner le subjonctif quel que soit le sens final qu'il reçoit d'une affirmation ou d'une négation.* _Il est tout à fait improbable que le ministre soit disposé à négocier. Il n'est pas du tout improbable que le ministre soit disposé à négocier_. (Cf. J. Cellard.)

L'emploi interrogatif est rare, et entraîne plutôt le subjonctif. _Croyez-vous probable que le ministre vienne ?_ (Cf. J.Cellard et J. Hanse).


----------



## Maître Capello

aider said:


> Maître Capello avait ajouté un message qui était  intéressant, mais qui a disparu (ce que je regrette...) et où il disait  en gros, à propos du "Il est possible que je serai en retard" : "Le seul  cas où 'il est possible + futur' serait acceptable est si moi je doute  d'un événement futur que je tiendrais par ailleurs pour certain, choses  contradictoires."


Je n'ai jamais dit une chose pareille. Vous devez confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre. Peut-être pensiez-vous au commentaire suivant de Logospreference-1 ?


Logospreference-1 said:


> Je ne vois qu'un seul cas où je pourra_i_s dire qu'_il est possible que je serai en retard :_ si j'envisage que mon retard est déjà certain et que moi je l'ignore encore.



Cela dit, je ne vois pas bien comment il pourrait être possible à la fois de douter d'un événement futur et en même temps d'en être certain…


----------



## Logospreference-1

Admettons que vous êtes dans un train qui est parti avec vingt minutes de retard. J'ignore ce qu'il en serait aujourd'hui, mais il y a une trentaine d'années encore il y avait suffisamment de marge pour rattraper un tel retard sur une assez grande distance. Vous pouvez tout-à-fait concevoir que le conducteur sait déjà s'il arrivera au terminus en ayant comblé son retard ou non alors que vous-même vous n'en savez encore rien, faute de disposer des horaires intermédiaires par exemple. Le subjonctif exprimerait votre sentiment à vous, d'où son nom, je pense. Mais dans ce cas précis, la course est déjà jouée, et simplement vous n'en connaissez pas encore le résultat. 

Un exemple plus simple, mais au passé composé, est celui d'un match terminé dont vous n'avez pas encore été informé du résultat : vous pouvez dire qu'il est possible que votre équipe préférée a perdu. Au futur c'est un peu plus difficile à expliquer, mais le raisonnement est le même.


----------



## aider

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, je ne vois pas bien comment il pourrait être possible à la fois de douter d'un événement futur et en même temps d'en être certain…



C'est ce que nous, Logospréférence-1 et votre serviteur, expliquons... bienvenue dans un monde schizoïde qui casse tous les moules des siècles précédents !

*Exemple :* je sais pertinemment que mon avion a 90% de probabilité (9/10) d'arriver en retard, mais je ne veux pas qu'au cas où il soit à l'heure (P=1/10), mes correspondants ne soient pas présents à l'aéroport pour m'accueillir et porter mes valises.

Que fais-je pour éviter à la fois de porter mes valises moi-même *et* de passer pour un imbécile, incapable de communiquer correctement l'heure d'arrivée d'un avion ?

J'annonce une heure d'arrivée certaine, _mais que je sais statistiquement fausse_... donc pour me dédouaner en cas (probable) de retard, je leur dis : "Il est possible (doute) que j'arriverai (quasi certitude) en retard."

C'est du "faux-culisme" "à donf", mais l'époque est comme ça... c'est égoïste à 100%.

Et je ne puis dire : "Il est probable que..." sans quoi je risque de devoir porter mes valises moi-même !

PS excusez-moi encore d'avoir confondu... c'est l'âge !


----------



## Maître Capello

En cas de quasi-certitude, je ne dirais jamais _il est *possible* que_, mais _il est *(fort) probable* que_…

_Il est possible que_ → C'est une possibilité mais je n'en ai aucune certitude ni présomption.
_Il est probable que_ → Il y a une grande probabilité que cela arrive. C'est vraisemblable.

Et si le but est justement de ne pas paraître certain pour éviter de devoir porter les valises, j'emploierais au contraire _il est possible_ avec le subjonctif même si j'en suis convaincu !


----------



## aider

Vous risquez donc... de devoir porter vos valises vous-même (puisque vos correspondants ne seront pas là pour vous accueillir si, d'aventure, votre avion est à l'heure) ! CQFD

Je m'empresse de préciser que cette façon (fautive) de s'exprimer n'est que le reflet d'une époque où règne en maître l'individualisme le plus effréné.


----------



## Maître Capello

aider said:


> Vous risquez donc... de devoir porter vos valises vous-même (puisque vos correspondants ne seront pas là pour vous accueillir si, d'aventure, votre avion est à l'heure) ! CQFD


Non, bien au contraire ! Si je dis _Il est possible que mon avion *ait* du retard_, le doute du retard est plus grand que si je dis _Il est possible que mon avion aura du retard_. Et si le retard est plus incertain, mes correspondants viendront d'autant plus à l'heure pour m'accueillir et ne prendront pas la liberté d'arriver plus tard. CQFD !


----------



## aider

Votre but est double : 1° être certain que, quelle que soit l'heure, quelqu'un vous attendra à  l'aéroport pour porter vos valises 2° ne pas passer pour un goujat qui  communique des horaires fantaisistes.

Il faut prendre l'hypothèse la plus probable : l'avion aura du retard (c'est prouvé statistiquement).

Mais, vous dites que "c'est possible" (et non pas "probable").

Votre phrase ainsi construite comporte effectivement un *déséquilibre entre un doute et une affirmation* ("Il est possible (doute) que je serai (affirmation) en retard.") qui n'interpelle pas consciemment votre interlocuteur (non grammairien comme vous), mais vous permet ultérieurement de retomber sur vos pattes.

On vous reproche : "Vous auriez pu nous prévenir du retard, nous vous attendons depuis 9h50" et il est 11h.

Vous répondez : "Je vous avais pourtant dit : 'je *SERAI* en retard'" ("Il est possible que je *SERAI* en retard").

Vos interlocuteurs : "Ah oui, c'est vrai, excusez-nous."

En revanche, si vous utilisez le subjonctif, vous marquez que ce retard n'est qu'une simple hypothèse...


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

cabbagetyf said:


> Mais on peut même dire il est possible que + futur? Il me semble très bizarre en tout cas... puisque les profs de français répètent tout le temps il est possible que plus subjonctif? En plus, comme vous dites, ce n'est pas du tout le subjonctif qui exprime l'incertitude, mais le "il est possible" !!!  pourquoi le futur simple est-il accepté lorsqu'il y a_ il est possible que_?



Je crois qu'il faut répéter que la construction correcte est le subjonctif après _il est possible que _, même si certains aujourdhui emploient le futur. A l'écrit et dans un oral soigné le futur est considéré comme une faute de langue.
Le subjonctif est à la fois le mode de la dépendance, puisqu'il  s'emploie le plus souvent dans une proposition subordonnée, mais aussi celui de la subjectivité, de l'interprétation du locuteur ; on peut ainsi dire _Penses-tu qu'il viendra ?_ ou _Penses-tu qu'il vienne ?_ , la phrase au subjonctif impliquant en principe davantage d'incertitude de la part de celui qui parle . Je dis _en principe _car si l'on utilise la forme d'interrogation usuelle fondée sur le ton montant , on ne peut que dire : _Tu penses qu'il viendra ?_ , la structure de la phrase étant la même que l'affirmation : _Oui, je pense qu'il viendra.
_
On peut aussi signaler l'expression _Peut-être qu'il viendra _à peu près équivalente _de il est possible qu'il vienne , _mais comme c'est un adverbe qui exprime l'incertitude , mis en valeur par sa position ( l'expression est une reformulation de_ Il viendra peut-être _) , le temps et le mode du verbe n'en dépendent pas et le futur s'impose.


----------



## cabbagetyf

Merci à tous ceux qui ont participé à ce fil !

aider, vous êtes bien d'accord que la structure _il est possible que_ peut être suivi d'un futur simple avec l'exemple du retard de l'avion et un serviteur imbécile. Ainsi que vous avez montré que les jeunes utilisent il est possible que + futur à cause de la structure d'anglicisme. Comme étranger, je ne sais pas si c'est bien une mode préférée des jeunes car même quand j'étais à l'école en france, les alentours (mes camarades) n'utilisaint pas peut qu'ils ne sont pas des ados. En plus, quand nous, les étranger parlons aux français, surtout les jeunes au lieu de notre professeurs, il est tolérant ou acceptables de parler d'une manière grammaticalement fausse, le bad-french que l'on peut trouver dans le lien fourni dans votre message 31. Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous que la lange s'évolue sans cesse et il le faut bien. 
Je suis d'accord également avec les autres messieurs, notamment Roméo comme il est enseigneur à la fac. Je suis sûr que si j'utilise il est possible + futur devant mes professeurs, ils me corrigeront. Je suis aussi plutôt certain que, à l'école ou au lycée en France ou d'autres pays francophones, ou dans un institut de la langue française d'un pays non-francophone, les professeur de français persistent le parangon classique, soit il est possible que + subjonctif. 
Et pour un non-natif, c'est vraiment difficile de distinguer les nuances des niveaux de la possibilité seulement en fonction du temps du verbe , peu possible, possible, quasi-possible, etc. Pour nous, si on entend il est possible que, on pense que c'est incertain, on ne voit pas la différence entre qu'il soit et qu'il sera en retard concernant la possibilité. Le subjonctif ou le futur après il est possible que, ce n'est qu'une structure. Est-ce qu'il y a un manuel à l'écoles pour les apprenants de français, qui dit que l'on peut utiliser il est possible que + futur? Je n'y crois pas. Mais comme la langue s'évolue, il est possible que cela apparaisse dans un manuel ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de découvrir ce fil.

Moi aussi, je trouve horrible la construction « _il est possible que _» + futur simple de l'indicatif.  Je ferais suivre du subjonctif. 
Je ne dirais pas non plus « _il se peut que j'arriverai / que je serai en retard »_. 

Si vous ne voulez pas utiliser le subjonctif après «_ il est possible / il se peut que »_, eh bien changez ça en « _peut-être _», comme J.F. de Troyes l'a mentionné 
ou bien en « _sans doute »_ :  _Je vais peut-être arriver en retard _/ _L'avion aura peut-être du retard / Je n'arriverai sans doute pas à l'heure exacte prévue.

_Ou dites  : _Je ne suis pas certain(e) d'arriver à l'heure.    

_Y'en a plus, de problème.


----------



## Mlle29

J'ai envie d'utiliser "l'indicatif" dans ce cas, puisque pour moi, ça sonne de la certitude (exemple: Il n'est pas possible qu'il peut faire tout ça= Il est sûr qu'il ne peut pas faire tout ça). Ça me fait penser aux instance où simplement ajouter ou enlever un "ne...pas" fait différence. Je pense, par exemple, à ces phrases très particulaires: 

Il est sûr qu'elle sait la réponse.   VS.  Il n'est pas sûr qu'elle sache la réponse.
Je crois que tu as raison.   VS. Je ne crois pas que tu aies raison. 

Qu'en pensez-vous? Merci à l'avance.


----------



## agnelo

"Il n'est pas possible que" n'exprime pas une certitude mais une impossibilité. Certes, on peut considérer une impossibilité comme certaine. Néanmoins, la différence entre ces deux formes "il n'est pas possible que" et "il est sûr que" est que la première est une phrase négative qui exige le subjonctif dans la subordonnée. Vous utiliserez donc le subjonctif: 

_Il n'est pas possible qu'il puisse faire tout ça_


----------



## Startinov

C'est le subjonctif qu'il faut mettre..   pourquoi ? il faudrait l'apprendre comme ça, à ce que j'ai pu constater, ce sont des règles dépourvues d'un solide fond d'arbitraire. ..
on met l'indicatif après _il est probable que_, mais le subjonctif après _il est possible que_, parce que le possible est moins probable que le probable.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien le subjonctif qu'il faut mettre ici :

_Il n'est pas possible qu'il *puisse* faire tout cela_. 
_Il n'est pas possible qu'il peut faire tout cela_. 

Cela ne change donc rien par rapport au tour positif correspondant :

_Il est possible qu'il *puisse* faire tout cela_. 
_Il est possible qu'il peut faire tout cela_.


----------



## Stefani.Vulcheva

Bonjour, pendant la lecture d'un article je me suis souvenue de la règle que vous en parlez, parce que j'ai aperçu la phrase suivante: "Selon les auteurs de l'étude, il serait donc probable que les reptiles australiens en soient aussi capables."

En savoir plus : Les reptiles rêvent-ils ? Des scientifiques font une étonnante découverte
Copyright © Gentside Découverte

Est-ce une erreur ou une exception de la règle?


----------



## Maître Capello

Si vous relisez ce fil en détail, vous constaterez que l'indicatif est certes le mode le plus courant après _il est probable que_, mais que le subjonctif est aussi possible selon de contexte. En particulier, le conditionnel de la phrase (_il *serait* probable_) rend ce subjonctif très naturel, même si l'indicatif reste bien sûr possible.


----------

